# Multiple grinders



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pretty much set on a Mignon for espresso (or a used Mazzer Mini) and am on the lookout for a used one already. Set myself a February limit before I buy new!

Please don't ban me for what I'm about to say but... Would a cheaper burr grinder do the job for cafetiere and filter duties? I'm talking really cheap... Like £40 off Amazon cheap...

The Mrs doesn't drink coffee so dropping a few hundred quid on a grinder, and then another ton on another just will not wash. At all.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'd be best getting a hand grinder like a Rhino, which has picked up some positive review on here for that money instead of a shit electric one.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Would that do for espresso too until I get hold of the main grinder?

Reason I'm thinking shit electric is that I tend to do cafetiere when people are round, I'd be grinding for ages with a hand grinder no?

I'm literally the only one in my group of friends and family that is at all bothered about coffee, maybe I'll just get decent coffee but pre-ground for them and make myself one out of the gaggia...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It would do for espresso yeah, probably better than a crap electric. I had a porlex for a while and it could be hard work cut Glenn said the rhino isn't too bad


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a bodum burr grinder at work, its only used for pour over.

People say they are crap, but as far as i can see the burrs are not far off MC2 burrs, i can get a nice even grind and decent brews.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd go for a good hand grinder. The more you get involved in the world of coffee, the more you'll be pleased with your decision to buy something decent now instead of blowing money on crap.

As for as your friends go, rather than let them wallow in the world of shite coffee, why not try and convert them with the wonders of the dark stuff? A decent hand grinder, some good coffee, mates. Sounds good to me!


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

A fair point. Any other hand grinders in that price range I should consider?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rmblack78 said:


> A fair point. Any other hand grinders in that price range I should consider?


 The Hario Skerton and the Hario Slim are both worth considering. There is a thread (hand grinders - the top 5?) debating some of the merits of these although it predates the rhino, which by all accounts would make it into that list.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15854-Hand-grinders-the-top-5&highlight=hand+grinders


----------



## whitey72 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, I started my coffee journey with a Krups which did very nicely for French press and was also the cheapest grinder that was 'recommended' on a half day barista intro course I did. I've since bought a Hario slim which is ridiculously good for the price BUT does take a while especially when grinding any volume for lots of people. As a newbie I am saving for my first proper grinder and mignon is my favourite too. Wouldn't you be able to use that for coarser grinds for FP and save yourself £40 on the Krups? I was banking on being able to use my future mignon for both!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought it was a bit awkward use to Mignon for both but D_Evans did.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

My only concern is that I'm pretty lazy and If its a bit of a 'grind' (ooof!) to adjust back and forth between settings I'll quickly get fed up.

I can't really buy pre ground for the cafetiere because I don't really use it enough at the moment. I'm pretty tight too so don't really want to spend too much... For a method I don't use all that often.

I will probably get myself a manual grinder for espresso now while saving for the Mignon.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll have to turn the dial two or three revolutions to go from espresso to pourover. I'd always forget how much I'd turned it would end up wasting a couple of shots trying to work it out usually. If you've got a better memory you might be OK. The adjustment is very fine though so getting it back 'in the ballpark' isn't enough - you've got to be fairly precise.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> You'll have to turn the dial two or three revolutions to go from espresso to pourover. I'd always forget how much I'd turned it would end up wasting a couple of shots trying to work it out usually. If you've got a better memory you might be OK. The adjustment is very fine though so getting it back 'in the ballpark' isn't enough - you've got to be fairly precise.


I found the same as Jeebsy, getting it back spot on for espresso is really tricky with the Mignon. In fact it's really tricky with most stepless grinders I know of (EK excluded).

I tend to use a different grinder for brewed. Hario should do the trick.


----------



## whitey72 (Oct 10, 2014)

Very useful info. Thank you all. Back to the research drawing board it is then...


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I am fairly new to the 65e which is stepless also, that's not the easiest going back and forth coarse to fine either. it is doable but takes a bit of dialling back in again.....that's really not what I bought it for though I suppose. I did let my Rocky go after getting the 65e as I didn't really have the space for both, but a rhino is definitely now on my wish list, which I can stick in a cupboard when not in use. I don't grind for cafetierre or filter frequently, but often enough that for the 35-40 quid it will cost seems worth it to me and in fact I may use it for work.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can use espresso grind to brew French press, the problem is keeping the silt out of the cup, filter it through a cheap melitta style cone & white Filtropa paper (be prepared to leave a little in the cone), or Aeropress if you have one. Filter/pourover brewing...not so easy with espresso grind.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good idea!


----------

